# Orphan Kids ?



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,

Its been a while since I have had time to get on the computer. I got a phone call this evening from a friend and her Father just had a heart attack and he is not well enough to care for all his goats. One of his does gave birth this morning and she will not care for the kids. SO YES I now have two sweet orphan Nubian Twins. They were not doing well when I first picked them up but I gave them some nutri drench there drove home and gave them some bounce back and then they were standing talking, wagging tails and looked better so I then fed them some milk. 

I own Mini Goats so I need to know some info about the larger goats. So if anyone can help me out and give me some info about nubians. 

Also They both seem to have a cough. I am not sure how long they were out in the cold and it drizzled rain some here off and on today. Should I worry about the cough and is there anything I should start them on?

SORRY so many questions. 

Thank You,

Darlene


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first thing - congrats on your bottle babies.

now do you have colostrum? they really need a couple ounces of colostrum to give them the best fighting chance at life.


I will leave the feeding rutine and amounts to someone who can remember better then myself


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacy...

No I dont have any but I will call and ask if they can milk her tomorrow, however the owner is VERY sick so that may not happen. They said she was def full and her udder was hanging to the ground. This is her second birth and she didnt do well with the last kids and they died after three days. SO they wont be breeding her again. 

My main concern is they both seem to have a little cough.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they need the colostrum with in 24 hours or it isn't going to be of much use (correct me if I am wrong anyone).

how far away are they from you?

Can you get some colostrum replacer?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe you are right Stacey...They need it with in 24 hours. I would get at least some cow colostrum in them


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

If the feed store is open go get some colostrum replacer.


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

OK.. I will call and see if I can get some asap...


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Were you about to get some??


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

No I wasnt able to get my hands on any but they are doing a lot better today. Both Does are up and walking, tails waggng and eating well. 

As soon as I get my camera charged I will take a pic to share. I have bottled several of my mini goats BUT never the larger breeds so this will be a learning experience for all...

So Far they have done GREAT with the bottle. My minis took a day or two to get use to the bottle. Last night they latched on to the bottle like it was Momma. YAY

Thanks for all the advice and support,

Darlene


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great!! Maybe they got some colostrum before mom rejected them. Who knows. Glad they are doing well.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great, I'm glad they got used to the bottle quickly, I've had some that were just down right stubborn. :roll:


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

if they didn't get colostrum or enough of it, their immune systems will not be as effective as if they had. therefore, keep a close eye on them for illness of any kind; they may need more support/intervention than your colostrum immune kids would. perhaps people on here familiar with supplementing for immune problems can give you some advice.


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

*Pics Of The Twins... Honey Bun and Sugar Lump*

I thought I would share pics of the twins.....

HONEY BUN....



















SUGAR LUMP....




























They are three weeks old and doing GREAT... They are so Sweet and YES they own Me!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

they are so cute!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my oh my HOW CUTE!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are absoulutly ADORABLE!!!!!!! I love them!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

AWWWWW!! How CUTE! Those sweet faces are just adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY gosh, what a wonderful and beautiful set of goats. 
They are the perfect :chears: :xmasgreengrin: gift


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just so you all know, they should have the colostrum within the first 12 hours to really get the goodies that they need to survive.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You have obviously done an excellent job with those cuties!! They look very healthy and I am so glad that they are thriving for you! Are they getting a replacer or were you able to start them on goat milk? Either way they look great!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

how very sweet--good goat work!!


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats (Oct 5, 2007)

THANK YOU...

I am VERY proud of them. They have come a long way since I picked them up. They are so sweet and YES THEY OWN ME...LOL 

They are on a replacer. I am not able to get fresh goat milk and they didnt do well with whole milk. They are doing fine on the save a kid replacer. 

I am having a tough night. Tonight is the first night since I have had them (three weeks) that they are spending the night out side. I miss them badly but I know that I have to let them be goats and not my babies... Well they will always be my babies but they belong out side so I have to let them go and that is very hard to do...

Keep us in your prayers and thoughts that all goes well and we all adjust to the new arrangements...

Thank You


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i hope you are reading this after a good night's sleep! it's lucky that you have two of them; that will help them to be goats and to do just fine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how did the night go?


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

*New kids*

Darlene, how are you? I saw that you had two bottle babies. How are things going and all of the other goats? I raised many a bottle babies and it is hard when they first go out but they will love it. At least they have each other. One time I had a single one and so I went and bought one to be her pal. We never had much luck with Nubians. They almost always deserted their kids.


----------

